# Code enforcement



## ICE (Jul 13, 2011)

I turn a blind eye to most of the bootleg stuff that I come across.  Not because I think that's a good attitude to have but because I really have no choice.  It is everywhere.  I only go after the complaints and what I stumble into if it is dangerous.

Here is a bootleg patio cover that has morphed into a play room.


----------



## righter101 (Jul 14, 2011)

Turning a blind eye is dangerous, and in fact, constitutes nonfeasance.

You would be wise to serve notice and document the violation.  If the mechanisms in your jurisdiction do not aggressively pursue violations, so be it.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 14, 2011)

Why does it look like someone bit part of the roof off?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

I especially like the spacing for the guardrail.


----------



## ICE (Jul 14, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Why does it look like someone bit part of the roof off?


It's right next to Jurassic Park.  Truth is I don't know.  I can see that the fascia has been cut, not broken.  I turned it over to code enforcement so I don't know any details.  It's a tear-down so there's nothing for me to do.


----------



## ICE (Jul 14, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Turning a blind eye is dangerous, and in fact, constitutes nonfeasance.You would be wise to serve notice and document the violation.  If the mechanisms in your jurisdiction do not aggressively pursue violations, so be it.


I would still be working off the first week of my career.  Today was a good example.  I went out on a complaint of a converted garage.  The garage has been converted so I will deal with that.  I also noticed an illegal carport, patio cover, window change-out and new water heater.  The carport was built strong, as was the patio cover.  The carport couldn't be where it was because of the side yard setback.  The windows met egress except for non-operable burglar bars.  The water heater had no issues other than no permit.

The only reason that I was there was that a neighbor complained about a converted garage.  The conversion must be 20 years old so the neighbor's complaint has more to do with the occupant than the conversion.  Along with removing the garage conversion, the burglar bars will come off, and that's it.  I am not going to turn this man's world upside down unless there are specific complaints.  If there are more complaints, I may visit the complainants property and see how he is doing.  Perhaps I can impart a few tips on anger management.

I would bet that there are more than a half million converted garages in this area.  I could stand on most any street corner and cite every property within sight.  Almost every time I am on a property, I can spot a bootleg.  Every time I am on a roof I can spot bootlegs and I let most of them go unless there is active construction.  I could write them all and be out of a job.  We just don't operate that way.

We respond to complaints and everything else is left up to the discretion of the inspector.  I go after anything that I think is dangerous and that is *company policy*.

It is rare that I require people to get permits for such things as room additions, sheds, patio covers etc. that were built years ago.  If the structure has stood the test of time, who am I to harsh their gig.  It is not so rare that I require demolition because there is a serious life/safety violation created by a really sad attempt at construction.

People already have an entrenched dislike for the Building Dept. and in many cases that contempt is well-founded.  If we go out there like storm troopers there will be more bootleg than there is now.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 14, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Why does it look like someone bit part of the roof off?


Tooth gnashing marks from the owner after being told the building has to come down.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 15, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Why does it look like someone bit part of the roof off?


There was a tiger loose in the neighborhood.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tigers like to take naps and are meet eaters, termites maybe?

pc1


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy crap.


----------



## pwood (Jul 15, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Why does it look like someone bit part of the roof off?


looks like there used to be a palm tree there? when i worked for FEMA inspecting after the northridge earthquake i was amazed at the number of people living in converted and even not converted garages in LA. it is a money maker for slum lords.


----------



## Min&Max (Jul 15, 2011)

You're making them remove a 20 year old garage conversion!!??!!


----------



## ICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Min&Max said:
			
		

> You're making them remove a 20 year old garage conversion!!??!!


I don't like converted garages.  A few times each year, one goes up in flames and somebody dies.  When I find them, I check them to see how scary dangerous it is.  Many are no big deal and too many are death traps.  The one that is the subject of this thread came to me as a documented complaint, so no matter what I think, it goes away.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait for the earthquake... Lateral is a bit*ch


----------



## incognito (Jul 18, 2011)

"People already have an entrenched dislike for the Building Dept. and in many cases that contempt is well-founded. If we go out there like storm troopers there will be more bootleg than there is now."   Said the storm trooper.

If they are not currently working on the conversion or it appears to be more than 60 days old I am not even getting out of the truck. You are setting yourself up to be nothing more than a pawn in neighbor vs. neighbor disputes


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2011)

incognito said:
			
		

> "People already have an entrenched dislike for the Building Dept. and in many cases that contempt is well-founded. If we go out there like storm troopers there will be more bootleg than there is now."   Said the storm trooper. If they are not currently working on the conversion or it appears to be more than 60 days old I am not even getting out of the truck. You are setting yourself up to be nothing more than a pawn in neighbor vs. neighbor disputes


That's one way to miss a dangerous condition.  If you don't bother to investigate, what do you put in the report?  How will you respond if one of these shake-n-bakes goes up in flames?

The heirs of any victims will be looking for a jackpot and the AHJ can't produce a defense other than........ well nothing.  I guess you could claim ignorance because you didn't bother to get out of your truck but that's not good enough for me....... the grief and embarrassment would weigh me down.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a bit of nonsense for anyone to suggest that an inspector should investigate every code enforcement violation seen, and a particular bit of nonsense to suggest they are liable if they don't.

It is like suggesting a traffic cop is not properly performing his duties if he does not apprehend every speeder, regardless of the time of day, volume of traffic, and extent of the speed over the limit. Then, that the negligent cop is responsible for any resultant accidents, injuries, or deaths resulting from speeders.

Good luck in court!


----------



## steveray (Jul 18, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> It is a bit of nonsense for anyone to suggest that an inspector should investigate every code enforcement violation seen, and a particular bit of nonsense to suggest they are liable if they don't.It is like suggesting a traffic cop is not properly performing his duties if he does not apprehend every speeder, regardless of the time of day, volume of traffic, and extent of the speed over the limit. Then, that the negligent cop is responsible for any resultant accidents, injuries, or deaths resulting from speeders.
> 
> Good luck in court!


We had a case in CT...North Haven I believe.....illegal 3rd floor apt conversion, no permits, no inspections, fire, fatality, Town got beat for millions because they knew about it and did nothing.... (assessor taxed them on 3 units....)

If you know about it you CAN NOT ignore it....or maybe YOU can....


----------



## incognito (Jul 18, 2011)

What report? If I don't stop there is no report. Five minutes after I leave I won't even have the slightest memory of the address or original complaint from some d---a-- neighbor with an ax to grind.


----------



## Alias (Jul 18, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I don't like converted garages. A few times each year, one goes up in flames and somebody dies. When I find them, I check them to see how scary dangerous it is. Many are no big deal and too many are death traps. The one that is the subject of this thread came to me as a documented complaint, so no matter what I think, it goes away.


I had an electrical house fire here recently.  Luckily, it was not in the illegally converted garage.  We are now working on getting the garage conversion permitted and up to code.


----------



## righter101 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> It is a bit of nonsense for anyone to suggest that an inspector should investigate every code enforcement violation seen, and a particular bit of nonsense to suggest they are liable if they don't.It is like suggesting a traffic cop is not properly performing his duties if he does not apprehend every speeder, regardless of the time of day, volume of traffic, and extent of the speed over the limit. Then, that the negligent cop is responsible for any resultant accidents, injuries, or deaths resulting from speeders.
> 
> Good luck in court!


I don't see any of the threads in this post indicating or advocating that "an inspector should investigate every code enforcement violation".


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2011)

incognito said:
			
		

> What report? If I don't stop there is no report. Five minutes after I leave I won't even have the slightest memory of the address or original complaint from some d---a-- neighbor with an ax to grind.


It's not clear to me why you take the call to begin with.  Wouldn't it be easier to wait for the crack of emotion in their voice and hang up.  It would save you a wasted trip and they wouldn't have any expectations of a resolution to their problem.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 18, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> It's not clear to me why you take the call to begin with. Wouldn't be easier to wait for the crack of emotion in their voice and hang up.


I would loose my job. I do tell them that the complaint will result in us looking at all properties in immediate vicinity including theirs. 99% withdraw their complaint.


----------



## incognito (Jul 19, 2011)

If they are merely complaining about a neighbors property they have no real problem. They are like a monkey in a cage throwing s--- at everyone nearby. Typically the recipient of the complaint knows exactly who initiated the complaint and the back and forth finger pointing begins. If the violation doesn't appear to be recent, as far as I am concerned it may have been ok when it was done and I'm done with it. Why hang up on them? It's usually far more entertaining to let them blather on. Besides, it is not good manners to hang-up. Probably a good way to end up in the unemployment line as well.


----------



## laojack88 (Aug 10, 2011)

I especially like the spacing for the guardrail. I want to share it


----------



## Yankee (Aug 10, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> We had a case in CT...North Haven I believe.....illegal 3rd floor apt conversion, no permits, no inspections, fire, fatality, Town got beat for millions because they knew about it and did nothing.... (assessor taxed them on 3 units....)If you know about it you CAN NOT ignore it....or maybe YOU can....


If you can identify that case for me I would be very interested in googling/reading the transcript, , , wondering how the Court determined that paperwork in the assessors office would/should be so directly identified by building department personnel.


----------



## steveray (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't put my hands on it right now, but the woman from the AG's office gave us the case #.....I think the name was something like Ford vs North Haven......I believe they just treated the Town like a single entity, and said  the Town knew....I will look for it and put up what I can....


----------

